# Parasites....??



## Linilou (Oct 15, 2009)

So recently, ive had a zebra danio (he was a runt, so that might have been the problem) and a very healthy looking gold gourami die. 

the gourmai would sit on the bottom of the tank, but then would be fine and eat normal/swim around, his poo was white/stringy

the zebra i diddnt really get to observe before he died but he was quite lethargic by danio standards

Ive just finished treating the tank for ich wich is all gone, and now im wondering if i have parasites. this all happened after i introduced 5 new rummy nose tetras from a new lfs (yeah i know, should have quarintined them, i get that now :/) and im wondering if they could have started all this with something they were carrying?(they all passed away with in a week of getting them so they were probably sick seeing as they were the first fish ive ever had die :/ )

if they did, how do i treat?

I have sensitive fish, ( a BGK and a peacock eel), snails and shrimp in the tank so nothing harsh thats going to harm scaleless fish


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Parasites are a real possibility and can kill fish slowly (like 1 a month). Really once a tank is established and the fish have been there for a while you should hardly ever have a fatality (like 1 a year).


----------



## Linilou (Oct 15, 2009)

What do you suggest as treatment?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Jungle has antiparasitic meds. I use prazipro for external parasites but it also treats some internal. Then there is metronidazole which is good for internal parasites.
Go to the store and see what is available-- some meds have a combination of the different kinds of meds that will at least treat something your fish may have. Also remember to do weekly water changes to dilute the amount of critters in the water.


----------



## Linilou (Oct 15, 2009)

Ok, i went to the store and got this,

http://www0.shopping.com/xPO-Medicated_Fish_Foods_Anti_Parasite_Fish_Food

Food goes internally, so it made sense for internal parasites,

the only problem is they wont eat it :/ 
ive seen the danios eat it, but the gouramis just spit it out, eat it again, spit it out ect. and the eel and corys didnt seem the least bit intrested 

any suggestions?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

grind it up smaller. Smash it (its really hard) . My big cichlids eat it, but not the littler fish. It that doesn't work you can sprinkle metronidazole powder on thawed frozen food and refreeze. Food is best for internal parasites, but sick fish often don't eat, then you try one of the water meds.


----------



## Linilou (Oct 15, 2009)

Thell eat there regular food, (mysis, flake, sinking wafers) 

Ive crushed it up, hopefully that helps,

how do i know if there eating all of it?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Well this stuff floats, so if it goes uneaten, there will be brown lumps or sludge at the water line. You can try only feeding the medicated food. Fish get less picky when they get hungry, but sick, hungry fish will get worse faster than sick, well-fed fish. So its a bit of a risk.


----------



## Linilou (Oct 15, 2009)

well its kind of sinking mostly, i think there eating it, im not to sure tho
and what about the eel? he dosent eat anything that wasnt once living, how should i medicate him?


----------

